# Comment enregistrer du son sur mon macbook



## salamèche (20 Juin 2006)

Vu que la bête à un micro, je voudrais enregistrer une personne, en fait mon sophrologue qui conduit une séance de relaxation. Savez vous comment on fait?


----------



## richard-deux (20 Juin 2006)

Peut-être avec "Audio Recorder" (http://versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/17392) et choisir dans les préférences systémes de ton ordinateur "son" entrée=> microphone interne. 

Je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne en UB.


----------



## salamèche (20 Juin 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être avec "Audio Recorder" (http://versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/17392) et choisir dans les préférences systémes de ton ordinateur "son" entrée=> microphone interne.
> 
> Je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne en UB.



Super ça marche!


----------



## richard-deux (20 Juin 2006)

salamèche a dit:
			
		

> Super ça marche!



 
Il suffisait de demander.


----------



## willy-willy (22 Février 2009)

Hello,

faut-il absolument télécharger un logiciel pour pouvoir enregistrer des sons audio avec le microphone ou les application installées d'origine sont-elles suffisantes? (je précise que j'ai le MB unibody).

merci


----------



## trodat (22 Février 2009)

Tu peux avec garageband.
Tu crées un nouveau projet, tu rajoutes une piste d'instrument réel et tu commences l'enregistrement (bouton rouge).


----------



## willy-willy (22 Février 2009)

A ok merci du conseil TRODAT, en ce moment je n'ai pas mon MAC donc je ne peux pas tester...ça revient au même que si on passe par un logiciel pour enregistrements audio comme celui donc on parle dans le post ("version tracker")?

Moi c'est simplement pour reprendre quelques parties de cours en amphi lorsque les prof parlent trop vite pour prendre des notes, ensuite j'effacerai donc c'est vraiment pour une utilisation basique (mais avec une bonne qualité pour bien comprendre).

J'ai une copine qui fait ca avec son PC et apparemment c'est bien audible donc apparemment ca devrait l'être aussi avec le mac


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Une autre option, Audacity.

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/mac?lang=fr


----------



## richard-deux (25 Février 2009)

willy-willy a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> faut-il absolument télécharger un logiciel pour pouvoir enregistrer des sons audio avec le microphone ou les application installées d'origine sont-elles suffisantes? (je précise que j'ai le MB unibody).
> 
> merci



Quicktime Pro.


----------



## MamzelleDianou (5 Novembre 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Il suffisait de demander.



Le problème c'est qu'il y a de l'écho... Je sais pas comment on fait pour en enlever 

Alors j'ai téléchargé *Audacity*, et je trouve ça mieux


----------

